# Rabbit hunting long range



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Long range rabbit head shot  play in hd quality for better view 















Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Byudzai (Aug 31, 2013)

Love your profile photo -- just wanted to say that until I get a chance to see the vid.


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you 

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

That fellows looks very tasty! Good shot.

Cheers .... Charles


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Cheers Charles

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## RUBEN_CO (Sep 1, 2013)

nice shooting mate what width are those bands and how far would you say the shot was?


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

RUBEN_CO said:


> nice shooting mate what width are those bands and how far would you say the shot was?


I shoot full butterfly style and the bands are 30-25 tapered single thera band gold and the shot not sure was very far as I has to cross a stream then up a hill to retrieve it was over 25 meters

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Nice shoot!!!


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

A little addendum to the Christmas ham, eh? Baked rabbit with herbs and mushrooms and wild ride or fried with garlic and herbs? Great shooting! And a handsome caty as well...

Merry Christmas


----------



## monkeyboab (Aug 13, 2011)

Nice shooting mate. Your at a bit on an advantage holding in your right hand when shooting out the car. I'd need to move to the states 

Might just practice holding in the right for a try.


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Thanks  haha

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------



## RealLucky (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow, amazing shot. Looks tasty!

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## Huntinguk (Mar 26, 2014)

Thank you 

Sent from my GT-I8200N using Tapatalk


----------

